# Complemento di termine



## sonia95

Buonasera a tutti, sono nuova nel forum ed è un piacere per me fare parte di questa comunità. Apro questo thread per avere delucidazioni su una questione che non riesco proprio a risolvere.

Considerando le frasi:
1) Buttò via tutti gli oggetti regalatigli (regalati a lui);
2) Non si curò degli eventi occorsigli (occorsi a lui)

le forme al femminile, che sembrano molto strane, sono altrettanto corrette?
1) Non si curò di tutti gli oggetti regalatile;
2) Non si curò degli eventi occorsile 

Grazie in anticipo per la disponibilità


----------



## bearded

Salve e benvenuta nel forum.
Sono corrette e per me nient'affatto strane.    Certo non si usano nello stile colloquiale.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mah...saranno anche corrette dal punto di vista grammaticale, ma niente affatto comuni.
Sembrano le classiche frasette da libro di grammatica che hanno il solo scopo di spiegare una regola o una costruzione, ma che poi nessuno usa.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Salve e benvenuta nel forum.
> Sono corrette e per me nient'affatto strane.


 Solo questione d'orecchio.


----------



## Necsus

Per me sono ben strane anche quelle al maschile, al di là della correttezza o meno.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Necsus said:


> Per me sono ben strane anche quelle al maschile, al di là della correttezza o meno.


Assolutamente! 
E' la costruzione non comune, a prescindere dal maschile o femminile.


----------



## bearded

Paulfromitaly said:


> ma che poi nessuno usa.


''Il bambino giocava coi pupazzetti regalatigli dal babbo''. Ti sembra tanto strana?


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> ''Il bambino giocava coi pupazzetti regalatigli dal babbo''. Ti sembra tanto strana?


 Due in un giorno, non farci l'abitudine...
Potrei capire _occorsile_, in cui abbiamo un verbo già di per sé formale e letterario con l'aggiunta del pronome femminile dativo _le_, avvertito da molti come anch'esso formale, quasi letterario e non naturale nel parlato.


----------



## francisgranada

Oltre ai costrutti (diciamo forse alquanto "pesanti") tipo _regalatogli, occorsigli, ecc  ... _ho notato che a Bologna nel linguaggio colloquiale si  usa _gli _anche al femminile (invece di_ le_).

A proposito della domanda originale, vorrei chiedervi se quindi le forme _regalati*gli*, occorsi*gli*, ecc_ ... in generale suonano  più "naturale" rispetto alle forme_ regalati*le*, occorsi*le*, ecc_ ...  oppure assolutamente no?

L'uso di _gli_ invece di_ le_, è solo un fenomeno locale dell'Emilia-Romagna, oppure si tratta di una tendenza generale?


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> L'uso di _gli_ invece di_ le_, è solo un fenomeno locale dell'Emilia-Romagna, oppure si tratta di una tendenza generale?


_Gli_ in luogo di _le_ (non solo come suffisso) è comune nel parlato anche nel Lazio, e ancor più spesso al posto del plurale _loro_.
Ma sto allargando il campo rispetto alla domanda iniziale... Sorry


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie, Starless74


----------



## Olaszinhok

Va comunque chiarito che se qualcuno scrivesse per esempio: _gli dico _per _le dico _(riferendosi ad una persona di sesso femminile), passerebbe semplicemente per ignorante; è un po' come sbagliare un congiuntivo. Non uso mezzi termini.
Anche nel parlato a me suona malissimo, ma questo non fa testo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> ''Il bambino giocava coi pupazzetti regalatigli dal babbo''. Ti sembra tanto strana?


Di tutte, questa è la più "normale"


----------



## zipp404

sonia95 said:


> Considerando le frasi:
> 1) Buttò via tutti gli oggetti regalatigli (regalati a lui);
> 2) Non si curò degli eventi occorsigli (occorsi a lui)
> 
> le forme al femminile, che sembrano molto strane, sono altrettanto corrette?
> 1) Non si curò di tutti gli oggetti regalatile;
> 2) Non si curò degli eventi occorsile



1. Rispetto alle forme del participio passato di cui sopra coi pronomi dativi al femminile (e anche quelle coi pronomi dativi al maschille) che vi sembrano strane o che dite non sono comuni o non si usano nel parlato, esse vengono solitamente parafrasate sostituendo il participio passato (col complemento di termine) con una proposizione relativa, giusto?


Buttò via tutti gli oggetti regalatigli => Buttò via tutti gli oggetti che gli avevano regalato   
Non si curò degli eventi occorsigli => Non si curò degli eventi che gli erano occorsi            
Non si curò di tutti gli oggetti regalatile => Non si curò di tutti gli oggetti che le avevano regalato     
Non si curò degli eventi occorsile => Non si curò degli eventi che le erano occorsi    

2. Oltre a questa parafrasi con la proposizione relativa, ce ne sono altre possibilità di parafrasi _per questa forma del part. pass in questa particolare posizione_?

Grazie


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> ho notato che a Bologna nel linguaggio colloquiale si usa _gli _anche al femminile (invece di_ le_).


Non solo a Bologna: è un errore abbastanza comune - credo - in gran parte d'Italia.  È  influenzato anche dal fatto che molti dialetti italiani non fanno distinzione tra il pronome maschile e quello femminile al 'dativo'  (ad es. ''gli/le dico'': bolognese _ai dégg, _veneto _ghe digo, _romanesco _je digo..._).



francisgranada said:


> A proposito della domanda originale, vorrei chiedervi se quindi le forme _regalati*gli*, occorsi*gli*, ecc_ ... in generale suonano più "naturali" rispetto alle forme_ regalati*le*, occorsi*le*, ecc_ ... oppure assolutamente no?


Come ho già scritto, si tratta di uno stile appena un po' superiore a quello colloquiale (ma evidentemente per molti è uno stile letterario/elevato/forzato), e  credo che il grado della 'naturalezza' tra pronome maschile e femminile sia alla pari.



zipp404 said:


> gli oggetti regalatigli => gli oggetti che gli avevano regalato


Meglio:  = gli oggetti che gli erano stati regalati (questi participi suonano e sono indubbiamente passivi).

Oltre alla frase relativa, a me non vengono in mente altre possibilità di 'parafrasi' - a meno di non modificare completamente tutta la costruzione (ad es. ''gli erano stati regalati degli oggetti, ma lui li buttò via'').


----------



## zipp404

bearded said:


> Meglio:  = gli oggetti che gli erano stati regalati (questi participi suonano e sono indubbiamente passivi).
> Oltre alla frase relativa, a me non vengono in mente altre possibilità di 'parafrasi' - a meno di non modificare completamente tutta la costruzione (ad es. ''gli erano stati regalati degli oggetti, ma lui li buttò via'').



_*Grazie!*_


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> e credo che il grado della 'naturalezza' tra pronome maschile e femminile sia alla pari.


Credo che non lo sia per molti parlanti, purtroppo. La differenza fra i pronomi personali di terza persona _gli_ e _le_ al dativo manca non solo nei dialetti  italiani ma in tutte le lingue romanze maggiori.
Caratteristica dell'italiano è anche il participio passato collegato direttamente ad un pronome: _dettogli; mangiatele; parlatole, incontratolo_, ecc. Basta notare lo stupore con cui certi spagnoli accolgono queste costruzioni. A quanto pare anche per molti italiani non sono così naturali, eppure s'incontrano frequentemente in libri, giornali ed anche su Internet.


----------



## francisgranada

Olaszinhok said:


> ..... Non uso mezzi termini.


Ciao, Olaszinho. Cosa sono i "mezzi termini"?  ... 





bearded said:


> .... È  influenzato anche dal fatto che molti dialetti italiani non fanno distinzione tra il pronome maschile e quello femminile al 'dativo'  (ad es. ''gli/le dico'': bolognese _ai dégg, _veneto _ghe digo, _romanesco _je digo..._) ....


Ciao bearded! Grazie, la situazione nei dialetti ci spiega (abbastanza bene) la tendenza di cui stiamo parlando.


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> Grazie!


Pr ego!!

----------------
Ciao, francis! Non c'è di che. 


francisgranada said:


> Cosa sono i "mezzi termini"?


(Spero che Olaszinhok sarà d'accordo):  ''non usare mezzi termini'' è un modo di dire al posto di ''esprimere la totalità di quello che si pensa, senza limitazioni''.  Un po' come ''parlare senza peli sulla lingua''.


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> Cosa sono i "mezzi termini"?


Ciao Francis,
oltre a ciò che ha già esposto Bearded, ti aggiungo anche questa spiegazione del Treccani*:
senza mezzi termini *[usando parole decise, non attenuate o equivoche: _rispondere senza mezzi t._] ≈ (_fam_.) a brutto muso, a chiare (_o_ a tutte) lettere, apertamente, chiaramente, esplicitamente, francamente. 
Le espressioni idiomatiche possono essere:
senza mezzi termini;
non usare mezzi termini;
parlare senza  mezzi termini, ecc.


----------



## lorenzos

Mi scuso se aggiungo: termine = parola, e infatti
senza mezzi termini = senza mezze parole.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Mi scuso se aggiungo: termine = parola, e infatti
> senza mezzi termini = senza mezze parole.


  Il significato originario è proprio quello. Ottima aggiunta!


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie Bearded, Olaszinho e Lorenzos (faccio fatica a scrivere _bearded e lorenzos _con minuscola iniziale e _Oliszinhok _al plurale ungherese  ). No problem, ve lo dico solo per alleggerire un po' la nostra vita ....

Tornando alla mia domanda originale, tutto ok, il mio "problema" era che la parola italiana "mezzo" ha un sacco di signigficati. (Non so bene perché, ma qui aspetterei piuttosto "senza termini mezzi" invece di "senza mezzi termini" .... Forse mi sbaglio, ma qui ci fermiamo per non essere OT.)  





lorenzos said:


> Mi scuso se aggiungo: termine = parola, e infatti
> senza mezzi termini = senza mezze parole.


Chiaro.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> aspetterei piuttosto "senza termini mezzi"


L'aggettivo ''mezzo'' (come attributo) in italiano sta praticamente sempre prima del suo sostantivo (mezza fettina, mezzo chilo, 'mezza verità'...).


----------

